# Ridley is  in Brawl



## Judge_Claude_Frolo (Feb 19, 2008)

*this may be old to you guys*
BOSS! Yes Ridley has been confirmed as boss in Brawl.
When I first heard of Brawl's announcement, my first most desired
character was none other Ridley. Then again, Ridley was the most desired
character to be playable in Brawl, even from none Metroid fans.
As a big fan of Ridley, I really wanted him playable for this would've
been the first and only time he could've been playable. But when I realized
that he's been confirmed as a boss, I was depressed.

Ridley had been a boss many times already. Bowser was a boss
as well but he got to be playable so why not Ridley? They could've
shrunken Ridley down a bit. He could've been Donkey Kong's size
and he would'nt have to be too powerful. They could've shrunken that
to.

I may dislike ranting, but this was one time when Ridley could've been
playable but Sakurai blew it. Ever since I heard of this, I,ve lost interest
in Brawl.






Here's a vid to. Needless to say, they made Ridley too much like Master
Hand.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krdGiVbgDJ0


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

This is old.

Anyway, he looks like an awesome boss to me with the epic remix of his music and dark setting.


----------



## Judge_Claude_Frolo (Feb 19, 2008)

I was all for Ridley in Brawl as a character to be played as, since the representation of Metroid is severely lacking. Along with that, the game also disgraces portions of the Metroid Series. Super Smash Brothers Brawl got a 10/10 from NP according to a SBB Board thread, which I think is yet another biased review. Well I'm not getting any more NP now, since they can't be unbiased. The game is far from perfect, as is Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. The only game I can see as being legit as a perfect 10/10 is Super Metroid. Other than that, I doubt it but there may be others like LoZ:OoT and Super Mario RPG. 

Here's why I think Ridley should be in Brawl, look at these points.

_________________________________________________[/hr]
*<big><big>Ridley Size Complaints</big></big>*<big><big>
*Let me think....*









*Now look at this....*






As far as Ridley is concerned:








_________________________________________________[/hr]

Saying Ridley is too big is a sad excuse for not including Ridley in Brawl as a PC. As you've stated, Bowser's size was reduced to fit into Brawl; I think the same could've been done for Ridley. Bowser's power levels were also decreased, so that cuts down the opposition of Ridley being too powerful (as they can reduce it like they did with Bowser). 

_________________________________________________[/hr]
*<big><big>Opposition: Wings being unfair</big></big>*<big><big>

Then I guess these two would be unfair








Pit and Meta Knight both have wings too, but they're in. That's a weak excuse to not put Ridley in Brawl.

<big><big>*Opposition: Ridley being too slow*

Not only that, but his Omega form's charge attack is quite fast in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. Then there's his keen senses that allowed him to quickly kill off that group of GF Marines on Norion. Throughout the battle at the Artifact Temple, the Meta form of Ridley can been seen flying around at great speeds as well and then there's the charge move when he's on the ground [wings destroyed].

<big><big>*Ridley/Bowser Villain Comparison*

Ridley's villain role is much greater than Bowser's by a long shot too. Bowser just drags himself into the Mushroom Kingdom to do what? Oh yeah, take away Princess Peach. He seems to do this in almost every Mario game. Not to mention, Bowser has spare time to play some golf, tennis, and go to parties with Mario and his pals. Now that's Bowser's role as a villain to Mario: very weak and repetitive. 

Ridley, as I said, matches his role better. Ridley had a direct impact on the heroine Samus Aran, by killing her parents. Unlike Princess Peach, they're never coming back. Ridley also killed the residents on the Ceres Colony, when he was sent to obtain the infant Metroid from the hands of the Galactic Federation in Super Metroid. Never coming back, they all met their death.

_________________________________________________[/hr]

It's sad to see how disgraced Metroid is in Brawl, thankfully Brawl has nothing to do with the Metroid Series. Even if they gave a voice to Samus, I hear what I heard throughout the Metroid games: nothing but sounds of damage. As for the suit crumbling, Sakurai has no idea about the Metroid Saga which is made obvious by that being included in the game. Even more disgraceful not only to Metroid but Nintendo's creativity, is the fact that most of Ridley's Boss attacks are straight from Master Hand. What has Nintendo become?


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 19, 2008)

everyone knew this in early February     

but it does look like a cool boss, especially the cinematic before-hand, Samus gets pwned lol


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2008)

SPOILERS:

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Meta Ridley is also in the game.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

End.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 19, 2008)

You say the game is far from perfect, how do you know this? I'm only aware of one person having this game on these boards and that's Zero... Tell us how this game isn't perfect. And who in there right minds loses interest over a game because one character they wanted was confirmed not a playable character? Sounds like whining to me.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> You say the game is far from perfect, how do you know this? I'm only aware of one person having this game on these boards and that's Zero... Tell us how this game isn't perfect. And who in there right minds loses interest over a game because one character they wanted was confirmed not a playable character? Sounds like whining to me.


 Im agreeing with you 100%. Its just ONE character.

However, Samus being the only Metroid character is disappointing when ROB and Wolf made it in.
ROB is just equipment and Wolf is a clone.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wolf isn't a clone....

The only things that relate him to fox are his laser, his reflector and his Final Smash.

All other attacks are completely different. Same goes with Falco.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And even his laser and reflector have been altered slightly. Calling a brilliant game far from perfect because you don't get what you want is childish. Like TK says, it's whining.

You shouldn't even be posting here if it's just to bash Brawl.


----------



## JJH (Feb 19, 2008)

So basically your saying this-

1. Brawl sucks because Ridley isn't a playable character.

2. Ridley is a better villian than Bowser because he killed people. (Which kind of makes it look like you're trying to get Ridley to be a boss in the game.)

3. You're no longer getting Nintendo Power because they gave Brawl a 10.

Right?

Also, they could have shrunk Ridley and limited his flying, but that would take away from what Ridley is, which I think would disgrace Metroid more than making one of their bosses a boss in the game. Sure in some games Bowser is massive, but in others he's less than twice Mario's size, and in Brawl he's bigger than Mario, even if not by as much as Galaxy.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 19, 2008)

Ridley would have been the most awesome new character, but it's not like anyone had to be in or out, so it's not that big of a deal.  But yeah I'm disappointed that Nintendo includes 3 Star Fox characters, and the Star Fox franchise is nothing compared to the Metroid franchice which only had 1 character and a side one.  Brawl is still going to be the best Wii game out so far and best game of the year, regardless.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bowser isn't big, Mario is a gnome. Mario and Peach got bigger.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

It's true. The opening video shows him just a head taller than Meta Knight, about halfway up on Link.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 19, 2008)

Although, there really isn't any other possible Metroid character that could be Brawl-able other than Ridley >_>

I'm glad he's in. He's important. But you not buying the game because of that is stupid.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 19, 2008)

I was saying this would happen for a long time... 
I still wish Ridley was a character though.


----------

